# ltd company incorporation cost



## computerman (3 Feb 2011)

What is the average price to incorporate a company these days?
Thanks.


----------



## jack2009 (3 Feb 2011)

if you are quick and contact david martin of comnet you might get it done for free he posted something on linkedin during the week about a special offer.


----------



## Time (3 Feb 2011)

If you do it yourself and do your own paperwork it can be done for €100 CRO filing fee.

It will cost you anywhere from €300 to €500 with those specialist companies/solicitors.


----------



## Panacea (3 Feb 2011)

It recently cost me circa €175 which included hard and soft copy of memo and arts, copies of relevant forms and minutes and a company seal. (They were reluctant to give me a pdf copy of the memo and arts in but agreed after a while.)

Other option was to do it myself and I figured that as the cost of filing the Form A1 was €100 (they do it by CRO disk which costs them €50 or something according to the CRO website) plus the cost of buying a company seal plus and time to complete the forms wouldnt have been far off the equivalent of €175.


----------



## Paddy199 (4 Feb 2011)

€199 incl VAT just last week to setup a company.

As the previous poster said, you couldn't do it yourself for much less. A1 €100, Seal €30, Company register ???, time, surely not worth it.


----------



## johnm (4 Feb 2011)

Panacea and Paddy199, may I ask where you had this done for less than 200? I may need to register a company soon myself. thanks.


----------



## WindUp (4 Feb 2011)

rob1 said:


> wrong question - been an advisor for 15 years and the cost of set up is not relevent inthe scheme of things.  Do i need a company?  Tax, legal and cost issues arise here.  Cost of set up only (standard co) should be minimal.  The cost of keeping it (extra tax and cro return and accounts cost) is the real issue.  And its not like the old days - yo have to pay to get rid of it again.  Make sure you need it first.



+1


----------



## Paddy199 (7 Feb 2011)

*Philip Gilboy*
*ICC Information Limited*
*www.iccformations.ie*

This is the guy we use. Never any problems. No affiliations except a customer.


----------



## johnm (7 Feb 2011)

Thanks Paddy.


----------



## Panacea (9 Feb 2011)

WindUp said:


> +1


 
*Should have been -1 instead of +1 !!!*

Given the OPs query they already appear to have concluded that incorporation of a limited company is their preferred option.


----------



## T McGibney (9 Feb 2011)

Panacea said:


> *Should have been -1 instead of +1 !!!*
> 
> Given the OPs query they already appear to have concluded that incorporation of a limited company is their preferred option.



Indeed, but rob1's comment is still very useful. Nobody should ever set up a company without thinking extremely carefully about whether they actually need one. This is extremely important. As an accountant, I have seen many cases where people set up companies only to realise 3/6/12/24 months later that they would have been better off not doing so. Money down the drain and sometimes plenty of hassle on top of that.


----------

